# The Pie Babies Blog



## SugarGlider (Nov 23, 2006)

We've named the four babies *Apple Pie* *Pecan Pie* *Sweet Potato Pie* and *Razzleberry Pie*

They are two days old today  They are tortoise colored Dutch.

[align=center]* -Apple-*
[/align] 













[align=center]* -Sweet Potato-*
[/align] 












[align=center]* -Pecan-*
[/align] 












[align=center]* -Razzleberry-*
[/align]


----------



## picklezon (Nov 23, 2006)

that is sooo cute! im so jealous!

can you show pictures of them with their mom, so i can see what theyll look like?

you should keep posting pictures as they grow up, becuase baby bunnys are too cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi, very cute, but here's the million dollar question how do you tell them a part?.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 23, 2006)

Mama's name is Scooter Pie and Daddy's name is Pumpkin Pie.

Here is mama giving birth. 





Here is mama beside the nest.





Mama a few days before giving birth.





And this is Daddy 








_______________________________________

As for telling the babies apart...

Pecan is the darkest and his/her saddle isn't strait

Apple has a saddle that isn't strait too but his/hers has a circular shaped area (apple shape)

Sweet Potato has the rough stops on his/her back feet

Razzleberry is the other one  As far as I can tell he/she is pretty well marked (but I'm not an expert)

Notice on mom and dad how the color goes from the lighter color to thedarker color  I think Pecan is the best colored of the fourbut the all have the light to the dark.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 24, 2006)

Color is hard to tell at this age as the shadingdoes not come in well right away. Also, with Tort Dutch, theycan get darker with age and as adults, will be darker than they were asjuniors. 

Sharon

How are their undercuts?


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 24, 2006)

The bellies are still sort of pinkish and it'shard for me to tell where the colors are. I'm sure in acouple of days I'll be able to get better pictures. Theywiggle a lot


----------



## picklezon (Nov 24, 2006)

well they're obviously gunna be gorgeous when they get older!


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 25, 2006)

Four Days Old Today


----------



## Haley (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for the updated pics, Robin. they made me smile


----------



## Michaela (Nov 25, 2006)

You are so lucky, they are soo cute!:bunnyheart I love their names too!:bunnydance:

Keep us updated!leaseplease:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh they are so precious! Give them all big smooches for me!

--Dawn


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 27, 2006)

Baby Bunnies Again!! Six days old today


----------



## Haley (Nov 27, 2006)

aww they have fur! I want one 

Scratch that, I want them all


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 27, 2006)

oh my gosh, they are soooo adorable! 



when can you tell if they are boys or girls?


----------



## missyscove (Nov 27, 2006)

:inlove:


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 28, 2006)

*I actually don't know the answer to that question so maybe someone else can answe it. I want to know myself 

maomaochiu wrote: *


> oh my gosh, they are soooo adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> when can you tell if they are boys or girls?


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 28, 2006)

I find that I can normally start guessing around 2-3 weeks of age, and by 4-5 weeks of age, I can normally have a solid answer.

But sexing does take some practise. Generally the older the easier to tell.

--Dawn


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 3, 2006)

One week and five days old


----------



## Michaela (Dec 3, 2006)

Aww, that is adorable!!!:bunnyheart I love seeing them running. That's a great idea keeping them in with books:thumbup

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Dec 3, 2006)

Too cute for words!!

How is the fourth one doing?


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 3, 2006)

Apple is still not able to hold her headright. We've been trying to keep her quiet and let herheal. I feel bad not letting her out with the rest but shejust isn't able to walk around like they can.

We still have a lot of hope that she'll get more control as she gets older.


----------



## Haley (Dec 3, 2006)

ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2006)

They are so cute. That made my day seeing them. 

When do they actually start to hop?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Dec 3, 2006)

oh, they are so cute!

Hope apple gets better soon!


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 3, 2006)

I decided to take a short video of Apple to sendto my vet to see what her opinion of her chance to recover is so Iguess I can share it here too.

Thank you all for your concern and I'll continue to update onher. She still has not had a problem nursing. Ifshe wiggles her way out and is going the wrong direction I scoot herback under mama. She is the only one who has not opened hereyes yet but the others just opened theirs yesterday so I think I'llgive her a day or two more to open them before I get worried.


----------



## binkies (Dec 3, 2006)

They are too cute! Make me want babies!

How is the other one? I am also curious.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2006)

Totally the cutest things . I will keep Apple in my prayers that s/he improves

Jan


----------



## Haley (Dec 3, 2006)

That video of Apple just breaks my heart. Poor little one. I hope that this is something she can overcome.

Is she able to rest if she leans up against something? She must get very dizzy rolling like that.

They are all so beautiful. I'll be keeping Apple in my prayers and I hope she is able to grow out of this.


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 3, 2006)

She is able to crawl in with her littermates andbe part of the baby pile. We do not let her try to walkaround much at all. Maybe a few seconds a day to see howshe's doing but the rest of the time we keep her in a small space.

If I put her in with the mom bunny first to be fed the mom won't lether attach to a nipple but if I put her in after another baby is on anipple she will let her eat fine.

Thank you for all the kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 4, 2006)

Our vet calls what Apple has VestibularDisease. She is looking into what our treatment options arebecause of her age.

I will keep you all posted as I know more.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 4, 2006)

The poor little thing has head tilt!There may not be much that can be done, as it may be a result of damagedone during the accident and not an infection.

But, many rabbits do live with head tilt and have happylives! I know of a few through the rescue I work with, andour very own ME has a head tilt bunny, Peanut.

There is hope that the baby will grow up to have a good quality oflife. And it sounds like you are doing your very best toensure it gets everything it needs to fight a good fight.

--Dawn


----------



## picklezon (Dec 4, 2006)

that poor little baby!! IM SO SORRY! i really do hope Apple gets better!


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 4, 2006)

*It absolutely IS from the trauma of the accident. There is no question about that.

aurora369 wrote: *


> The poor little thing hashead tilt! There may not be much that can be done, as it maybe a result of damage done during the accident and not an infection.


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 7, 2006)

I am so excited to report that little Apple isgetting better!! She can walk now with falling constantly andshe can hold her head steady when she is sitting still (to eathay). I'm so happy I cannot even describe!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 7, 2006)

What wonderful news. She certainly is showinggreat improvement in the videos. I will keep praying that it continues.Well done on being such a caring and patient bunny mom 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Dec 7, 2006)

Woohoo! I'm so happy she's getting bettertoo!:happydance Every time I see your little bunnies I want to snatchthem even more!:witch:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yay!! She looks so much better!

Hopefully she will continue to improve, and she will be able to lead anormal life or at least an easier one than with full blown head tilt.

Keep up the good work!

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2006)

This is great news Robin! I had been thinking ofyour little one last night and wondering how she was doing. She reallylooks like shes able to hold herself a lot better now. 

I hope she continues to improve. Please keep us posted. I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you all... I can not tell you how veryhappy I am with her progress. I didn't really believe she'dget better but I never gave up hope that she would.

I truly appreciate all of your support and prayers


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 7, 2006)

:colors:Yay! Apple looks so much better! 

Good job! :highfive::hug2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 7, 2006)

Aww i'm glad shes getting better.

So cute! I wish i could experience baby bunnies!

I hope its a consolation that those little wriggly falls made me giggle, hope shes OK though...:?


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 7, 2006)

This is Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## Michaela (Dec 7, 2006)

:shock::inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Dec 7, 2006)

That last picture is just adorable! Priceless.


----------



## picklezon (Dec 7, 2006)

im really hope apple gets even more better too!

has apple open her eyes yet?


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 14, 2006)

Apple is doing REALLY WELL 

Here are some pictures of them all eating hay.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 16, 2006)

SugarGlider

All yourBabies are Sooo Beauitful, Is Apple the one on the right with the bitof a head tilt and What Flavor :roflmao:is the little ChubbyOne on the far left, man he/she's a big one.:inlove:





MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 18, 2006)

The big fat one is Pecan  He's been the biggest one since birth!

That is Apple but she's doing much much better now. Here is avideo of the babies. She's the one who keeps sniffing thetrash can.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh my god I am in love!


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 18, 2006)

Aww...they are just to die for! Apple is looking great! What a strong girl


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2006)

Total cuteness . Apple looks like a different rabbit from the first time - great improvement!

Jan


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks so much! I'm very happy withhow Apple is doing. I really never expected such a hugerecovery from her.

The babies are four weeks old today


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2006)

OMG, I *love* that picture :inlove:

Jan


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

SugarGlider

Oh! That must be such a blast to have thoseadorable little Buns running all over the house, I wouldloveit!

I too didn't think Apple would ever be running aroundplaying with theothers and not one sign of any problems.:yes:

Your One awesome Bunny Mom!:great:

P.S: I love that last Pic Too.:inlove:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley (Dec 19, 2006)

Robin,

I cant tell you how glad I am to hear that Apple is doing well. Shelooks so much better in the video. Congrats to you for taking such goodcare of her and nurtering her to recovery.

They are all so adorable! Have you decided whether or not you will keep any?


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you all 

Haley we are going to keep Apple, who I'm 99% sure is a girl.We are going to find homes for the rest who I think are a girl and twoboys. 

We were going to keep the other girl too but we just don't have themoney to get two cages if they happened to not get along. Ofcourse, if they don't find homes then we'll keep them all and find themoney somewhere, lol.

I think Pecan may have blue eyes and Sweetie has short stops.Both of those things are disqualifying on the show table.Razzle (the female) as far as I can tell (I'm a newbie!) is marked wellenough to show. I think Apple could have shown too, but shewon't be. 

I don't think I'll be breeding them again. I'm happy justbreeding my sugar gliders. It is kinda hard to have so manyrunning around, lol, my gliders only have two babies at atime! It was a nice experience and I'm glad we did it butit's definately not something that anyone with a boy and girl bunnyshould do. I'm really good with gliders but the bunnies mademe feel so out of my element.


----------

